# Heater Core Issue?



## hoosierfan227 (Nov 22, 2005)

I noticed a rushing water sound on my Maxima today. After doing some research on this forum and another forum tried several of the suggestions but to no avail. Here is what I have done:

1. The floor near the floor heat vents is not wet.

2. I removed the bleeder bolt to ensure there were no pockets of air. Anti-freeze flowed very quickly.

3. I do have heat.

4. I did have a leak earlier from the top radiator hose but a couple turns of screw on the clamp seems to have resolved this problem.

5. My anti-freeze fluid levels are remaining constant.

Any other ideas what I might do to fix my rushing water sound.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

No issues; that's how it works. The coolant runs through the core, making the noise. As long as your fluid levels remain the same, it's all gravy.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you shouldn't hear noise in it though...

jack the front end of the car up as far as you possibly can.. with cold engine, remove rad cap and start engine.. turn heat to high to ensure water flowing through heater core.

as the car warms up, keep topping off the radiator. this will take about 20-30 minutes as the bubbles work their way out of the system.


be glad it's not like the newer cars... you have to pull a freaking vacuum on the cooling system in order to force the water through all of the hoses.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*heator core related? Need help*

Hi guys,

My radiator fluid was completely changed when the water pump replacement was done. I have a weird situation. I have heat working normally on the driver's side vents but not the passenger side vents, and only cold air. Any ideas?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

try the 39" bleeding procedure then report back


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bleedling procedure?*



internetautomart said:


> try the 39" bleeding procedure then report back


What is this procedure? Can you either describe it or give me a URL link? Is it involve flushing heater core with water from a garden hose?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

alexnds said:


> What is this procedure? Can you either describe it or give me a URL link? Is it involve flushing heater core with water from a garden hose?


The 39" bleeding procedure is raising the front end of the car 39" off the ground,take off the radiator cap,starting the car and let it run for approx. 15-30min.,while you are constantly topping off the radiator with antifreeze...This procedure will bleed all the air pockets out of the cooling system...Especially the heater core...

Hey brian....  Hey matt....


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Or you could do what's required on the '04 Maximas... pull a vacuum on the entire cooling system, then pour coolant in a funnel over the valve and open. let it suck the coolant into the system into all the little convoluted hoses and crap.

neat idea, but a royal PITA just to fill the system with coolant.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*the 39" procedure*



Matt93SE said:


> Or you could do what's required on the '04 Maximas... pull a vacuum on the entire cooling system, then pour coolant in a funnel over the valve and open. let it suck the coolant into the system into all the little convoluted hoses and crap.
> 
> neat idea, but a royal PITA just to fill the system with coolant.


Thanks guys! I appreciate it.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> The 39" bleeding procedure is raising the front end of the car 39" off the ground,take off the radiator cap,starting the car and let it run for approx. 15-30min.,while you are constantly topping off the radiator with antifreeze...This procedure will bleed all the air pockets out of the cooling system...Especially the heater core...
> 
> Hey brian....  Hey matt....


suffering withdrawls were ya?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> suffering withdrawls were ya?



Yup..... :crazy:


----------



## OnTheRoad (Dec 19, 2005)

alexnds said:


> Thanks guys! I appreciate it.


Be sure to get the air out of the system. Looks like the dealer left air in my system, cause cavitation on the upper hose connector on the eng. There's also bleed valves on the eng, but lifting the front end is easier.

OnTheRoad


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*hot air on driver's side but not passenger's side*



OnTheRoad said:


> Be sure to get the air out of the system. Looks like the dealer left air in my system, cause cavitation on the upper hose connector on the eng. There's also bleed valves on the eng, but lifting the front end is easier.
> 
> OnTheRoad


Gents, I have a dumb question. If there is air in the system that has not been bled, then how come I have hot air on one side but not the other, rather than no hot air at all? Is it likely a duct is simply disconnected, since I do have hot air on one side at least? How can I check?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

alexnds said:


> Gents, I have a dumb question. If there is air in the system that has not been bled, then how come I have hot air on one side but not the other, rather than no hot air at all? Is it likely a duct is simply disconnected, since I do have hot air on one side at least? How can I check?


If there is warm air, then your heater core is working. If only a portion of your vents work properly, then that involves the routing system (ducts they call them on houses).


----------

